# Coastal Aerial Shots



## work2play (Mar 6, 2015)

First few shots while flying the new DJI Inspire 1.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Nice


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Wow!  Those copters are giving a whole new perspective to photography!  Awesome captures!


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Wow, you have an inspire, nice.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Mar 6, 2015)

The first one looks like half moon the last looks like sunbury.. Not sure about the other 2. Very cool shots..


----------



## dieselengine9 (Mar 6, 2015)

Now I want one!


----------



## natureman (Mar 8, 2015)

Very nice shots.  I have got to say I am very jealous of your Inspire1.


----------

